# New plastic miniature producer on the block



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just found this company popping up, nottingham based, working in plastic, ver nice elf range to kick off with.

http://www.manticgames.com/Home.html


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

My local hobby shop (Black Knight Games) Had a few of their flyers on 'da rack. They look great for some cheap models!
Aparently they have a new race coming up soon.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

not liking the quality. id pay a little more for better looking models.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

They're on 20mm bases, like most GW fantasy, but they look a lot smaller than GW models. Closer to LotR scale maybe... Certainly a more realistic scale than GWs "Heroic 28mm", but that makes them look a bit spindly. I don't really like the way they look though, but maybe that's compared to what I'm used to.

At any rate, more competition means more chances to find good stuff, so It'll be good when they're fully up and running.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Not loving the minis tbh... the blog is signed off by Ronnie. There used to be a UK director of GW sales called Ronnie.

Just if it's based in notts, can't help feeling you'll be seeing some ex-GW staff involved.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Just if it's based in notts, can't help feeling you'll be seeing some ex-GW staff involved.


and theres plenty of them roaming the streets begging for food these days.




oh wait thats the employed "paid" ones


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wouldnt be the first time some GW employees have "left" the company only to be found working for some other company in the hobby, isnt warlord miniatures run by some of the old guard? and mike mcvey went off to sculpt for another company and the avatars of war bloke did some free lance work for GW if memory serves.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Generic elf hate comment*

Actualy, I kind of like them. They remind me of MTG a little, as far as look. Heres hopeing for some dwarves up next!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> wouldnt be the first time some GW employees have "left" the company only to be found working for some other company in the hobby, isnt warlord miniatures run by some of the old guard? and mike mcvey went off to sculpt for another company and the avatars of war bloke did some free lance work for GW if memory serves.


McVey was with Privateer Press for Warmachine but hasn't been with them a while now [dunno why]

Not sure about avatars of war, iirc that's felix and he did used to work for GW as a sculptor.

The site has a video interview and the head honcho i'm pretty sure is Ronnie Renton who I was thinking of, used to be a pretty big honcho in GW a few years back. Got an independent stockist agreement with GW while he was still at school and [so the tale goes] managed to get a sale or return deal while selling to friends... not sure how his business model is going to pan out in this case.

We all know that it's the minis that make the money and not rules [hence why RPG companie release so many supplements to turn a proft] but we've also seen repeatedly that people like to have something to do with their toys once they have them which is why a bad rules-set hurts mini sales.

You can get away somewhat with great minis and weak rules [like rackham used to] but mass produced cheap plastics with no rules... interesting idea, will watch with interest.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm, I'm not sure about this, they aren't horrible models by a long shot, better quailty than the current dark elf warrior plastics yet still not what I would expect when buying kits. But you do get alot in the boxes, 20 dudes with options and suchlike for £12.50 ain't bad, although being used to GW I'd recon nearly anything else would go under the "not bad price" catagory in my mind  .


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

They're incredibly cheap; and I think the options they provide are excellent. However, I agree they do look spindly compared to what I'm used to playing with (even for Elves). It's certainly not a bad start - any confirmation on scale?


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I got a free sprue along with an order for stuff i made on-line a few weeks ago.
The models are well made and do look good, but they are smaller and alot slighter than GW models.

Picture below shows a comparison between one of them and a WHFB zombie.
The mantic model will be shorter when based (unfortunately, free sprue didn't come with bases, so just popped it on an old square)









(Yes, it is blue-tacked together... Couldn't find any ruddy superglue..)
Still, it hasn't put me off - im gonna grab a few boxes and do that Sea Guard army ive been thinking about xD


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I must say, i love the look of the pet lynx  And the sixe of these guys doesnt bother me realy, im very tempted to get some once im finished with SWs


----------

